# No sound in browser when reconnecting headphones.



## andrew.s (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and hope this is the right thread. 
My problem here is that when I connect my headphones (3.5mm jack) and surf the net, watch movies...etc, the sound is fine. However, once I remove my heaphones and plug it in again, videos in my browser (Chrome, Firefox...) still play the video but with no sound, but windows media player and other applications like foobar2000 still work. I would then have to close firefox and restart it again before I can finally hear the audio once more. I have the Realtek High Definition Audio with the latest drivers but the problem still persists.

Realtek Driver Version 6.0.1.5817

Other info:
xfx 780i mobo
vista 64, home premium, sp1

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Try disabling all of your add-ons and see if the problem still persists.

What version of FF?

Pauldo


----------



## andrew.s (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for replying.

I did disable all my add-ons except for shockwave flash, as that is need to play videos. There is still no sound when I re-connect my headphones. I noticed that when I disabled flash and reenabled it, and refreshed the videos page, there is sound.

Shockwave Flash 10.0.12.36 (I know this is not the latest flash version, but I used it because sometimes videos on YouTube for instance only plays for 2 seconds and some people recommend downgrading to a different version which doesn't have this problem.)
Firefox Version 3.0.8

Other notes:
This pc was custom built by me late September 08. The problem has started since then. My dell laptop doesn't have this problem.

The problem seems to be similar to the one on this website, though there were no effective solutions:
http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=63773#p904497

Hope this information is enough. Thanks.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

So it worked in the beginning but has since changed?

There seem to be many issues involved here but it looks like most are supposed to be solved with the Flash player 10 and above. Obviously this is not working for you. Maybe you should try uninstalling the Flash plugin and re-installing.

Here is the instructions and the download from Adobe: http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_14157

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## andrew.s (Mar 31, 2009)

Yea I tried uninstalling and re-installing flash, but it still didn't work. I believe I've had this problem the moment I've built my pc, but it is interesting that it only does it to web browsers and not windows media player...etc.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

A couple things I have seen since looking at this issue.

You mentioned 'shockwave flash'. They are actually too different things. I have seen people fix the problem (of course slightly different than yours in that there is no sound ever) by uninstalling both shockwave and flash. If you have both try uninstalling both.

There is also this file, that is newer than yours and I have seen mentioned as fixing the problem. http://www.filehippo.com/download_flashplayer_firefox/

I have seen that using CCleaner to delete only cached Flash content helps with no sound within flash on FF. Again, this is mostly for Flash player 9 and older version of FF and usually symptoms are no sound what so ever but it shouldn't hurt to try.

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## andrew.s (Mar 31, 2009)

I've tried the CCleaner and cleaned my internets caches but still no sound. 

Ah I thought flash and shockwave were the same. When I went to the add-ons window in firefox, the only plugin with the word 'flash' was shockwave flash. 

List of plugins:
Adobe Acrobat
Google Update
Java Platform SE 6 U13 (Java Platform SE Binary)
Java Platform SE 6 U13 (Java Plugin 1.6.0_13 for Netscape Navigator (DLL Helper)
Mozilla Default Plug-in
Quicktime Plug-in 7.6
Shockwave Flash (Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22)
Silverlight Plugin
Veoh Web Player beta
VeohTV Plug-in

Seems that I do not have the adobe flash player plug-in, or is it not supposed to be there. Those plug-ins listed above have all been disabled except for shockwave flash, because without it, the videos won't load. I have already downloaded the latest flash player, but I am confused between shockwave flash and the flash player. Must I have both?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry about that, I didn't even bother to check what it said on my system. I got confused because there is a separate download for shockwave. You have Flash installed.

I am running out of ideas here. You mentioned that you have this problem with Chrome but does it occur in IE?

I'm thinking more and more that a re-format would solve the problem. I have seen it mentioned several times now in looking for an answer.

Pauldo


----------



## andrew.s (Mar 31, 2009)

The problem is also the same in IE. Since this is my first custom built pc, I don't know whether I made a mistake during building it but i think that is unlikely because sound can still be heard for other applications during re-connection of headphones. I have never done a reformat before but if it helps I believe I will do it. The only thing I'm worried about are my files, applications, history's...etc. If you are confident it would help, could you please give me a trusted step-by-step website on how to reformat and what I should do afterwards (updates, latest drivers...etc)? Thanks so much for being very responsive, I appreciate it.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Before we get into reformatting, we haven't talked much about your audio drivers and I know you have the latest but have you uninstalled and re-installed your audio drivers?

Maybe try re-installing your chipset drivers, then re-installing your audio drivers? I had a computer once that I had to do that every time windows updated.

As far as reformatting goes, I have seen many references to people reformatting their computers and this problem going away. Unfortunately, your problem is just a little bit different than everyone else's (you have audio at first where as others don't ever have audio) so I am not 100% confident that it will solve the problem in your case. 
I personally think that reformatting is not as big a deal as others make it out to be but you do have to have a system down pat in order to make the process as quick as possible. Heck, I have been on forums were guys reformat every 3-4 months, whether the computer needs it or not. :grin:

I have yet to see a website that gives a run down of eveything so I will just list out what I do.

I place all of my 'Documents' (pics, movies, downloads, word documents, website files, etc.) on a usb flash drive or DVD/CD discs (I actually have an external backup drive now that simplifies that process).

Next I export all of my email folders, desktop items and bookmarks to the flash drive or DVD/CD.

Next I open up Programs and features and make a list of all the software that is loaded on my computer (and most importantly, software that I want to keep). I will also at this time, make sure that whatever programs I have on that list that have been downloaded are in the downloads sections of my backup. Also, make sure that you have the discs and registrations keys for the software that you haven't downloaded.

Now you actually have two options to choose from to reformat Windows Vista.

Here is an article that describes these two in detail. http://www.cyberwalker.com/article/723/46

I will let you decide which one is the best method. I like the Hard option but you really don't have any virus symptoms and the Easy method does save your old data in a seperate file so you can go back if it looks like you are missing anything.

One thing that I would change is that after your have done the final reboot and *before* you do any Windows update, install chipset drivers, graphic drivers, audio drivers, basically any drivers listed on your motherboards manufacturers website for your particular model #. After that is done then Update windows.

Let us know if the audio/chipset driver reinstall helped or if your are running into any problems with the reformat.

Pauldo


----------



## andrew.s (Mar 31, 2009)

Omg I think I solved it. I went to realtek hd audio manager, went to the top right where there was a small picture of a folder, clicked it and checked "Disable front panel jack detection". That seems to have did it and audio resumes in videos when I reconnect my headphones. Funny though, that particular option says when I mouse over that, "If front panel jack detection is not working properly, please check this item". At first I reinstalled my drivers, updated my bios (which was the scariest thing I've done in my life), and updated my audio drivers, but they still didn't work. 

At last I've fixed the problem which has bugged me for 6 months.

I would like to thank you Pauldo, for spending your time in giving me quick responses and I do sincerely appreciate it. I do apologize for not going over every option in the Realtek audio manager sooner and wasting your time as a result.

Once again, thank you and God bless.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

That is awesome!

You know, it was always kind of there in the back of my mind that the problem was with the jack sensing but it didn't make sense that it would only affect the web browser and not other software.

I am very glad that you found this before going thru all the trouble of reformatting.

Pauldo


----------

